# Crate training/bed question



## Shamrockmommy

So my puppy will be 6 months next week. I am a SAHM, and he is rarely crated for more than 4 hours if we go run errands or go to an activity. I have discovered the last 2 days that he peed in his crate on his bed.  I make sure he potties before night and i'm up early in the morning to potty him as well.

Tonight I moved his crate divider closer to the front to make the space smaller and I completely took out his bed. I figure if there's nothing there to absorb the pee maybe he won't pee in there. Am I right in this thinking?

He's a great little dog, very smart, and I'm crabby and tired after a long day but between housebreaking (any puppy, really!) and his screaming fits (you could call it barking when he can't see me but it sounds like screaming which, yes, I completely ignore and he does stop) and the typical puppy fear periods (plus plenty of other life situations) and I"m feeling like WHAT the heck did I do LOL!! 

Remind me of housebreaking/crate training when I think I need another one. LOL. Not going to be for a very, very long time. Phew.
QUestion and slight whine over.


----------



## Kassandra

Yes you are right! Start from the very beginning. Don't give him _any_ extra room until he stops peeing. He won't pee if he has to lay in his pee, that is disgusting even in dog standards! lmao! If, when you give him more room, he starts peeing again, give him less until he stops again. He will get the point = No pee means more room. It's pretty basic. Just do what you would do for any other puppy and be very strict about it. Absolutely no leniency but at the same time don't make a big fuss if he does pee in it. Ignore it, and don't let him see you cleaning it (I find this somehow makes the behavior okay in their eyes as they know it will be cleaned). IF he pees in it as soon as you put him in it, I know the first thought is: "OK better take him out and change the sheets" but don't. That makes him think peeing in it means he gets to come out of there.

As for the separation anxiety (what you said was screaming when he couldn't see you).... Put him in a room and close the door. wait for 10 seconds of quiet, then open the door, treat him and let him come out for a while. Maybe 2-5 minutes later do it again. Eventually increase the time to 30 seconds, then a minute, then 2 minutes, then 5 minutes. You get the point. But absolutely do not open the door until he is quiet for however much time you designated. I find that this works pretty well. I've had/dealt with many dogs with separation anxiety/barking when they cant see you/whatever you want to call it.

Good luck


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Thank you, Kassandra! I will give him more room in his crate in a few days and see how he does. He was dry overnight, and he was also dry for the 1 1/2 hours when we took DD to ballet this morning. 

I will definitely do the door training you describe. I've been telling him "be right back" when I take the trash out or something. I can hear him fuss but I wait until there is silence before I open the door and then, despite his obvious excitement to see me, I walk right in and ignore him until he is settled down. 

Coming right along! The first year is always the hardest!


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Little update! I was able to put his bed back in his crate a couple nights ago and he's kept it nice and dry! Also getting better with teh SA practicing with doors closed between us and saying "be right back!" 
I really love this guy. <3


----------



## Kassandra

Awesome!! So happy it's working out for you  I say "bye love you" to Charlie. She understands it means I'm leaving and she's got to be quiet. The phrase when you leave really helps some SA dogs so hopefully it's doing good for you!


----------



## CesarMillan56

Kassandra said:


> Awesome!! So happy it's working out for you  I say "bye love you" to Charlie. She understands it means I'm leaving and she's got to be quiet. The phrase when you leave really helps some SA dogs so hopefully it's doing good for you!


I like your way of answering the question. your answer also helps me a lot.

Thank you


----------



## Shamrockmommy

This was from a few months ago...

Happy to report, Jack remains accident free, gets the whole crate at night or when we run errands and does not pee, and his screaming has diminished to almost nothing. He will howl a little bit, but then settles right down. 

He's also turned into a really nice dog in the house, and a very fun dog to go to training classes with. He's almost over his fear of people- it takes him about 5 minutes to settle down if we have a visitor (and even less time if they'll just listen to me and ignore him!). It's the people who say "oh, I love dogs!" and keep trying to pet him that freak him out. If you ignore him, he'll sniff and come in for petting with the other 3 dogs with no problem.


----------



## StdPooDad

I say "you be good, I'll be back" to Seamus and Teaghan. I usually have one of them in the car with me when I'm out doing errands, but even when I don't have them I've found myself talking to them out of habit.LOL





Kassandra said:


> I say "bye love you" to Charlie.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Shamrockmommy said:


> So my puppy will be 6 months next week. I am a SAHM, and he is rarely crated for more than 4 hours if we go run errands or go to an activity. I have discovered the last 2 days that he peed in his crate on his bed.  I make sure he potties before night and i'm up early in the morning to potty him as well.
> 
> Tonight I moved his crate divider closer to the front to make the space smaller and I completely took out his bed. I figure if there's nothing there to absorb the pee maybe he won't pee in there. Am I right in this thinking?
> 
> He's a great little dog, very smart, and I'm crabby and tired after a long day but between housebreaking (any puppy, really!) and his screaming fits (you could call it barking when he can't see me but it sounds like screaming which, yes, I completely ignore and he does stop) and the typical puppy fear periods (plus plenty of other life situations) and I"m feeling like WHAT the heck did I do LOL!!
> 
> Remind me of housebreaking/crate training when I think I need another one. LOL. Not going to be for a very, very long time. Phew.
> QUestion and slight whine over.



Yeah, I found that making the area smaller until they begin to learn much easier. That's what I recommend to anyone doing crate training.


----------



## CesarMillan56

Yes, your answer is very helpful for all of us which surfers from this problem.

Thank you


----------



## CesarMillan56

Yes, your answer is very helpful for all of us which surfers from this problem.

Thank you


----------



## DwayneTaylor

If she checks out 100% healthy, then I would recommend going out and buying her a new crate that is not even a little bit too big. This will take away the issue of her having that extra room, plus the new crate won't have any remnants of the odors she's created by regularly soiling the old one, so she won't find a scent-trigger to encourage her to eliminate in there.


----------

